# Tapeworms - a gross way to loose weight!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay folks, I've come across a really gross way to lose weight. Check out the article. It says that this woman purchased a tapeworm over the internet, to lose weight. Yuck! :googly: You have to watch the Youtube link in the article for a REALLY disgusting look at surgeons removing tapeworms from intestines. It's highlighted in blue and begins with "invasive surgery to remove them..." Hope you're not having spaghetti tonight for dinner. Here is the link: http://news.yahoo.com/psa-swallowing-tapeworm-lose-weight-still-not-good-152000529.html#/us/


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

No no no no no no no no no ...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: No, Copchick....I had tapeworms with pesto for dinner.....YUM!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Um, my dog had tapeworms from eating food that someone threw on the ground at the park. Made her very sick. Why would someone actually willingly ingest a parasite that lives in a dog's intestines? Seriously, if you're that overweight, there are programs to help you get a gastric bypass surgery (less invasive than have tapeworms removed from your intestines, I'm sure)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is advertising dating back to early 1900s that mentions the use of sanitized tapeworms for weight loss. According to the article in the link below, whether the pills really had tapeworms is unknown, seeing as how some of the rules about medications were a bit looser back then:

http://science.howstuffworks.com/life/human-biology/tapeworm-weight-loss2.htm


----------

